# How long were you engaged before you got married?



## amygwen

Hello ladies :D

I just got engaged yesterday and I feel like everyone is expecting me to get married so soon! I didn't realize my OH was going to propose as we are both finishing school and not even living together yet, but we've been together for almost four years now. OH and I talked about waiting until we've both finished school (minimum 2 years) and then starting to plan, but everyone I've told we're waiting this long thinks we're strange!

For brides-to-be: How long are you planning to be engaged before you get married?

And for newlyweds: How long were you engaged before you got married?

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## cupcakekate

we got engaged june 2010 and are getting married in feb! so just under 2 years we'll have been engaged!! congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations!

We had been together 15 months, and were engaged for 15 months...longer engagements are pretty normal though these days!

xxx


----------



## Kimmer

Congratulations!

We were together for 4 months when he proposed, and a total of 9 months together when we got married. So we weren't engaged long :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!

We were together 4 years before he proposed but had known each other a previous 3 years prior to that as friends .... and we will have been engaged for 3 years by the time we get married.


----------



## ladykay

Met my husband in college, but weren't friends then. He remembered me and looked me up on FB...We had our first date August 2010 and got engaged March 2011 and married August 2011. Best decision of my life not to have a long engagement...Just my decision that I don't regret.:wedding:


----------



## michyk84

got engaged in jan this year getting married march next year so 14 months :D would have been a lot sooner if we could afford it though


----------



## Hayley90

Congratulations!!!

Well, we got engaged shortly after i turned 18. Im 21 now and we arent getting married until May 2013, when i will be 22.5! 

So, 4 and a half years :) x


----------



## Secret

Congrats on the engagement! Me and my husband were engaged for 2 years and 3 months before we tied the knot!


----------



## can2012

Right after he proposed we started planning. He proposed in April and we are getting married this June.


----------



## EstelSeren

First of all: congratulations!

My husband and I got engaged just over a year after getting together and were together a little over 3 years and 5 months, so we were engaged for about 2 years and 5 months when we eventually married! Honestly though, I personally hated having an engagement that long and really wished we had had the money to get a much quicker turn over of events! Long engagements aren't unusual these days though! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## lilysmum2

We got engaged in june 2009 and we are getting married in april 2012 (5 months!!!!!)

we waited so long before we wanted more money to save and also so we could plan everything! With it being (then) 3 years, I planned everything! Done to table crystals lol


----------



## x__amour

We were together 2½ years before getting married. :D
Still so excited for you, Amy. :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

^ Thanks Shannon :hugs:


----------



## dizzy65

we got engaged just about 2 years ago.. but the thing was i was pregnant when we first got engaged so i wanted to wait tell baby was here.. than i wanted to wait to have a bit more money.. so we are getting married in may 2012


----------



## xSarahM

Congratulations, Amy!
I got Engaged yesterday. :cloud9:
We're still kind of buzzing from being engaged that i think we've forgotten that Engagements are supposed to result in marriage :haha: We've not talked about 'the wedding' at all yet. I dont mind if we wait for 5 years or we do it tomorrow. :blush:


----------



## amygwen

xSarahM said:


> Congratulations, Amy!
> I got Engaged yesterday. :cloud9:
> We're still kind of buzzing from being engaged that i think we've forgotten that Engagements are supposed to result in marriage :haha: We've not talked about 'the wedding' at all yet. I dont mind if we wait for 5 years or we do it tomorrow. :blush:

Aww thanks Sarah, congratulations to you too :happydance: How exciting!


----------



## ladykay

xSarahM said:


> Congratulations, Amy!
> I got Engaged yesterday. :cloud9:
> We're still kind of buzzing from being engaged that i think we've forgotten that Engagements are supposed to result in marriage :haha: We've not talked about 'the wedding' at all yet. I dont mind if we wait for 5 years or we do it tomorrow. :blush:

Congratulations Sarah! You and Amy will have an awesome time planning and preparing. Being engaged is so exciting! I just love LOVE!!!!:happydance:


----------



## AKsFamily

We still consider ourselves newlyweds. We got engaged in May 2009 (unofficially) and waited until July 2009 to make it official. We got married the following September. So we waited two months.


----------



## Tiff

We got engaged on Nov 27th 2010 and married on September 10th 2011... so around 10 months or so? We had been together for 3 years by that point. :)

Congrats on the engagement!


----------



## Perfect_pink

I got engaged may this year and then got married september 3rd this year
X


----------



## veryproudmum

hey:flower: we got engaged august 2009 and married july 2010 :happydance:


----------



## 08marchbean

we have been together 6 years and engaged for 3 years and will hopefully be getting married next year.


----------



## chelseaharvey

Been enaged for 10 years, together for 11 years

I get married next year


----------



## Samantha_

we have been engaged for 4 years.... wud love to be married tho...just cant afford it tho :flower:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

HI there MASSIVE CONGRATS on your exciting engagment!! We got engaged on my birthday July 27th 2009, I was soooo excited I started planning straight away we got married on a beautiful day at the beach in OZ on April 17th 2010. It took my hubby ages to propose as we were together for 8 and a bit years before he popped the question so I was mega ready once he finally did. Everyone is different and don't worry what other people think it;s your guys decision and make it as you feel fit.. don;t do it because ppl say it the right thing to do or when to do it blah blah blah ...do it when you want and when your ready as it will make you most happy. All the best on your wonderful journey and enjoy every minute of it... it is just so much FUN!!! congrats to all the other ladies engaged or newly wed also. xoxo


----------



## maontheblock

My OH and I have been together for almost 8 years. He proposed September 23rd 2011 and we are getting married June 30th 2012! :)


----------



## xkirstyx

6years


----------



## amandad192

My OH proposed yesterday and we plan to get married 14th November 2014 so will be almost 3 years. I want to get properly in shape and save up. I also want Liam and Amelia to have some memory of the day.


----------



## RedRose19

we got engaged feb 13th 2009, after being together 2 years, by the time we get married we will have been engaged 3.5 years, we wanted to wait til oh was finished college so he could really relax. i dont regret being engaged so long as you get so much time to plan things exactly how you want and save


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi

Firstly, Congrats!!!

My OH proposed in July this year and we are getting married exactly 2 years later on the same date in 2013. So 2 years engagement but we started planning straight away :-D 

xx


----------



## Chai_w

a year exactly:thumbup: Though if you count from when we first asked each other without the ring then much longer:haha:


----------

